# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Voeding: doet vegetarisch eten afvallen

## FRANCOIS580

Voeding: doet vegetarisch eten afvallen 


*Diegenen die het ernstig menen met hun gezondheid en gewicht, eten zo weinig mogelijk (rood) vlees. Vlees bevat veel vet en dat is niet alleen nadelig voor je gewicht maar even goed voor je gezondheid. Is géén vlees eten een goede ( gezonde)beslissing? Zijn vegetariërs dan gezonder dan vleeseters en doet vegetarische voeding gezond afvallen?*

We besteden steeds meer aandacht aan ons gewicht en een gezond voedingspatroon. Ondanks deze verhoogde belangstelling voor groeit het legertje zwaargewichten nog steeds. Mensen die willen vermageren en hun gezond gewicht willen behouden, eten steeds minder (rood) vlees. Vlees bevat immers vet en is volgens hen een échte dikmaker. Maar is dat ook werkelijk zo? Maakt vlees écht dik, en is vegetarische voeding een gezond alternatief?

*Wat is rood vlees?*

Wie aan rood vlees denkt, denkt automatsich aan rundvlees. Maar rood vlees is lang niet uitsluitend rundvlees. Ook varkens- , kalfs- en lamsvlees zijn dat. Rood vlees is een term die vanuit Engeland naar hier kwam overgewaaid, en waarmee alle vleessoorten worden omschreven uitgezonderd kip, kalkoen en ander gevolgelte. ﻿
Hier gaat het telkens om wit vlees. Rood vlees is zéker niet hetzelfde ALS vlees dat amper werd gebraden en daardoor veel roder is dan doorbakken vlees. Alle voedingsconsulenten raden het eten van rood vlees af, en te vervangen door wit vlees of, nog beter, door vis. Eet ook méér granen, groenten, peulvruchten en fruit. Zij bevatten allerlei bestanddelen die het risico op het veel voorkomende en agressieve darmkanker sterk verlagen. Een vezelrijke voeding is even belangrijk. Geef daarom de voorkeur aan volkorenproducten.

*Zijn vleesvervangers gezonder?*

Vele landgenoten die zich bekommeren.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Yv

Af en toe heb ik zo'n zin in een biefstuk, dat ik het gevoel heb dat ik mijn ijzertekort moet opschroeven. Betekend niet dat ik elke dag roos vlees eet. Ik varieer dit met vis en kip of helemaal geen vlees.

----------

